# Solved: Wow Locks Up Randomly



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

Sometimes WOW will simply freeze or shut down after several minutes of play. Once in a while it will cause Windows to completely reboot because Windows encountered a serious error of some sort. Any suggestions as to how we can begin to track down the problem? Thank you.


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

due to more than 3000 characters, I had to upload the DxDiag results file for your reference.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

If you are blue screening then there is likely a Windows problem that needs to be addressed. We need more specifics about that like what the exact error message is.

Regarding WoW, this is a starting point once you've sorted out the Windows problem:

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=10021039&sid=1


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

I started a thread in the Windows XP forum, but maybe you wanted me to respond here? Here is what I posted there.
I am not typing this on the system that has failed. However, In the Malware Forum, CookieGal helped me over the last 2 weeks to clean up the system. All the HiJack this posts are there. In addition, when I created an account here, and under my profile, should be the configuration information for the problem Machine. After we cleaned up the Malware, the system seemed to run fine. Here is my best description of the problem. Besides the malware infections, there have been 2 other problems, which I originally thought were related to the malware. 
About once every couple of months, when rebooting the system, the reboot would fail because it would prompt for the boot device. I noticed if I completely unplugged the power, then unplugged both the power and data cable to the hard drive, then plugged it back in, it would then see the boot drive and reboot. 
The other problem is that World Of Warcraft started locking up after maybe 10 minutes of play. It was not a blue screen, but just a black screen freeze, which would require rebooting. 
The other thing I've noticed, is that the machine's fan has always run very LOUD, and sometimes the hum would change in pitch, get louder, then not so loud.
With all that said, last night the machine locked up and went to blue with the following message: 

"A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been terminated. If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. .... If problems continue, diable or remove any newly installed hardware or software.... "

Then it gives some "Technical Information" of some Stop: addresses, then finally "Begining dump of physical memory".

Now, I cannot boot up at all. During the boot, the I see:
- the Intel system board screen, then
- a screen with the choice to Start Windows Normally, Safe Mode, etc.,
- Then the Microsoft Windows XP with the Flag and colors, then
- black screen, and back to the beginning of these descriptions.

Where do you suggest we begin? Thank you.


----------



## hott84ss (Feb 25, 2008)

Get your windows xp recovery disc from microsoft for about $20 and run it. You'll have to setup your bios so that your cd/dvd rom drive runs first instead of harddrive. This will allow the recovery disc to sort out all your hard drive problems. From what you are describing it sounds like you are having a boot problem also known as a hard drive issue.


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for this suggestions. I have been searching Microsoft's site, but I can only find the page where you can download and create diskettes. Could you possibly give me the link to download the files and create a CD? I don't mean to sound so dumb, I just can't find it. Thank you!


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't worry about the link. I found the XP Install Disk. Will work on this tonight. Thanks!


----------



## hott84ss (Feb 25, 2008)

Can you give me the model number of your computer? The install disk might have the chkdsk on it but i'm not positive. If you want me to find the disk for you i'll need the model of your computer.


----------



## hott84ss (Feb 25, 2008)

but it costs about $20.


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow still locking up during game play. Actually freezes the machine, and makes a horrible buzzing noise. I followed the directions regarding WOW in the link above:

The first step when facing any error or crash is to close down WoW and remove the WTF, WDB and Interface folders from the World of Warcraft game directory. These folders contain temporary data and frequently altered files that may have become corrupted. This will also remove any custom UI's that may contribute to the problem as well. 

and:

There are generally two different types of black screen crashes. The first will occur when launching the game and may be caused by unsupported hardware or outdated drivers. If your system meets the requirements, and your drivers are current, please make sure the version of DirectX you have installed is 9.0c. To test and obtain the DXDIAG information, please follow the instructions below: 

I confirmed I'm running DirectX9.0c.

I am running the ATI FireGL X1 with 128 mb memory. The latest driver for this graphics card is 9/9/2005. WOW ran fine on this computer until 3 months ago. Any new suggestions? Should I contact Blizzard?


----------



## Vanquish07 (Feb 18, 2008)

Try a program such as MEMtest problems like this can be down to faulty RAM


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

I swapped out the 2GB (kit of 2 1gb dimms) with the original 1GB (kit of 2 512mb dimms) and the machine froze during Wow. This time it froze during a scene, but I had to push the on/off button to get the machine to reboot. I'm starting to wonder if the graphics card is developing a problem? Just don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## Vanquish07 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry then i really dont know


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm working on this with Blizzard now. If we get it working, I'll report back with the fix.


----------



## sirbaz (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everyone...

I just started to get this instant wow crash/pc reboot thing too. 

Actually, no blue screen (I guess the dump is too fast that I dont see it). I run the Same Ati Video Card. (Fire Gl X1) It started after I upgraded CPU and Memory. Since the computer is nearly max out in technology, the game was played without lags anymore... Until the multiple crashes... The other change I made is that I have installed SP3.

I would really think that the trouble is caused by the Video Card... I will post/read for new information. If anyone seem to find a specific pattern, please let me know.


----------



## Surfpipe (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it's the Video card, also. There are no recent driver updates for this card.


----------



## sirbaz (Jun 9, 2008)

I was actually thinking about 3 options...

1) Downgrade Drivers; ATI are known for that kinda bug...
2) Will try to identify the files and address strings that crashes to see the revelancy to the install of SP3...
3) Do you run any mods (Cosmos, CT, Enchantrix,...)


Did you get any feedbacks from BLizzard or Mfst? 
Are you still playing with the same card?
Please let me know.


----------

